# Dump find Miyata 610



## Private_SNAFU (Oct 18, 2019)

This bike falls into the you never know what you will find at the dump catagory .
  i picked it off the pile with a broken derailure , i got it home and investegated further to find out it wasent broken but the bolt that holds the derailure at the correct angle loostened up and allowed it to slip forward. 10 minuets later the bike was fixed.

i dont think i need to explain how suprised i was to find this bike , ill let the pictures do the talking.

unfortunately this is a bike for giraffes at a whopping 64 cm , I cant even climb on the bike at 5'11 .
I am trying to sell it local with no luck.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 18, 2019)

Cool bike. I love mine. yours is an earlier one without the Cantilever brakes. I see the fork is 1024, but what is the frame material? I lucked out with triple butted spline chromoly on my $50 25" bike. It's far from stock now with the only original parts being the frame, fork and headset.
 I think I'm going to refinish the paint this weekend.


----------



## Private_SNAFU (Oct 18, 2019)

they are called molybdenum tubes, not sure what that translates to heh.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 18, 2019)

That's a "chromoly" frame. Probably double butted steel which may not be quite as light as the triple, though I'm not sure. Probably a negligible amount. There were a few years when they were just 1024 frames which aren't as desirable. Nice find.


----------



## Private_SNAFU (Oct 18, 2019)

not to bad for trash , haha.


----------



## kreika (Oct 18, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe. FYI gotta have a price if it’s for sale. Glwts.


----------



## Private_SNAFU (Oct 18, 2019)

kreika said:


> Welcome to the Cabe. FYI gotta have a price if it’s for sale. Glwts.




think they moved it on me , i never intended to sell it on here just mention for curious minds that it was for sale. rather sell it local which is what i am trying to do to avoid the shipping hastle.
just wanted to showcase my dump find hah.

i had this posted in light weights.


----------



## kreika (Oct 18, 2019)

Private_SNAFU said:


> think they moved it on me , i never intended to sell it on here just mention for curious minds that it was for sale. rather sell it local which is what i am trying to do to avoid the shipping hastle.
> just wanted to showcase my dump find hah.
> 
> i had this posted in light weights.




Gotta love free stuff! I thought I saw your post in the for sale section. Mods probably moved.


----------



## Private_SNAFU (Oct 18, 2019)

kreika said:


> Gotta love free stuff! I thought I saw your post in the for sale section. Mods probably moved.



yeah it was here originally , got moved there due to the wording i used then moved back now that its fixed.
 i was pretty suprised to find it original and in this sort of shape .... but its not the first . i have another dump bike i will be posting shortly .


----------



## kreika (Oct 18, 2019)

Private_SNAFU said:


> yeah it was here originally , got moved there due to the wording i used then moved back now that its fixed.
> i was pretty suprised to find it original and in this sort of shape .... but its not the first . i have another dump bike i will be posting shortly .




kinda sad what people throw away. At least try to give it away before you just chuck it. Some people just don’t care or want to make an effort.


----------



## Private_SNAFU (Oct 18, 2019)

kreika said:


> kinda sad what people throw away. At least try to give it away before you just chuck it. Some people just don’t care or want to make an effort.



would be more sad if i dident find it, about twice a day anything that gets neatly leaned up against a post or out where it can be saved get pushed into the pile by a bucket loader. 
 ive seen a few decent bikes pretty much pretzled in there. but ive also rescued quite a few.


----------



## Private_SNAFU (Oct 18, 2019)

i may convert this into a " dump adventures " thread and post what i find for c&v.


----------



## Mr.RED (Oct 19, 2019)

My guess this Miyata is a late 1970's, I owned a 1983 Miyata 610 it had canti-lever brakes. Good score and cool color.


----------



## Private_SNAFU (Oct 19, 2019)

thanks, i just wish i could ride it , its a super nice bike.


----------

